# Cure putters. Anyone tried one?



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 28, 2017)

Revolutionary design, seriously heavy & fully adjustable, including weight & lie angle. You can even convert from right to left handed.

A mate of mine rang them & asked where he could get a fitting. They said nowhere near him but if he bought one & didn't like it he could return it for a refund within a month. They sent him two heads & a full weight kit & when another member expressed an interest they sent another weight kit & shaft. 

I had a go. Although it's very heavy it has an aircraft grade aluminium face which is very springy & pings loudly, softening the impact. You'd think, being heavy, the ball would shoot off the face but this is not the case. The high MOI is supposed to make it very difficult to swing in anything but a straight line.

Two of us tried it but we're unconvinced. Our mate, who bought it says it revolutionised his game but, playing with us he missed a couple of 4 footers. As he said, it doesn't read the putts for you. 

Anyone got any experience of these putters?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds as though they could be tough to gauge pace with on long putts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2017)

Wouldn't fancy it on a downhill putt in summer


----------



## 3565 (Oct 28, 2017)

A fella at my club is the UK distributor of CURE. A putting coach who I've seen in Hull sells and swears by them. I've tried the CX3 which is the smaller of the range but it still looks like a house brick to me. But I got to say it does swing well and the feel off the face is really nice. But I can't get past the house brick.


----------



## xreyuk (Oct 29, 2017)

I think this is what Peter Finch has started using on his latest videos. Never used one but the one he has looks absolutely massive. 

I donâ€™t think heâ€™s putting as well with that compared to his previous putter.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 3, 2017)

I bought one! They retail at Â£265. I got an EBay alert about one for sale, Buy it Now, for Â£90 & snapped it up. Don't know why it was so cheap, it's perfect & came with a full weight kit. It will have its first outing on Sunday. Watch  this space!


----------



## IainP (Nov 3, 2017)

A fine price, interested in how you do.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 6, 2017)

First impressions:

Went out yesterday & used it, without so much as a practice putt. First putt was a curly 6 footer which lipped out, almost perfect strength. I love the putter for short ones. My procedure for 3 footers & under with borrow is to putt high side , just inside the hole, & hit firmly. Sometimes I pull or push them, feeling that I don't have control of the putter. With the Cure it feels as if you can't do anything but swing it on the chosen line. I didn't miss one of these & that is quite unusual.

You would have thought that, with all the weight, it's seriously heavy, it would be difficult to judge distance. This is not the case. In spite of the weight I found that the same length of swing to a conventional putter works. Coming off the blade there is a loud "ping" sound from the aircraft grade aluminium face & I guess that the 5" length of the blade allows it to flex more & the ball stays on the face a bit longer. Can't think of any other explanation, there's no dampening material included. A lot of long putts finished very close to the hole & I don't remember three putting more than once.

An encouraging start. I'll persevere with it for sure. I think it may be difficult going back to a normally weighted putter after using this, it would feel like you had no control over it which, for me, is often the case with short putts.

Here's a photo for those who haven't seen one. Someone said it looked like a pair of opera glasses on a stick.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks odd but sounds right up my street. I use quite a heavy Odyssey as it is - hate lighter putters as I find them a bit wavy and hard to keep on line.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 6, 2017)

Would be superb if you could hold it up and use as binoculars for ball spotting your partner's drives 

But seriously, whatever works for you
If it feels nicely weighted and stable on short putts then it's all good especially as it's adjustable and for that price &#128077;


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 7, 2017)

Â£470 for a state of the art driver that won't knock a shot of your score or Â£260 for a putter using proven physics that will, and more. No contest.
And, your equipment will be bigger than anyone else's.
Seriously, these putters are superb. Do yourself a favour and try one.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 11, 2017)

Well, I missed my first putt of 3Â½ feet or less on the 71st hole of the weekend  & that was because I didn't hit it firmly enough not because I pulled or pushed it. Yesterday I took us from all square to dormie 3 in three holes with putts of 5 to 6 feet. If you choose the right line with this putter it's almost impossible not to putt the ball down that line, the putter virtually swings  itself. My putting was noticeably better, everyone remarked on it. 

The confidence it gives you on holeable putts is great. You just choose a line & concentrate on the pace. I really like it, despite being very sceptical when I first saw one.


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 11, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well, I missed my first putt of 3Â½ feet or less on the 71st hole of the weekend  & that was because I didn't hit it firmly enough not because I pulled or pushed it. Yesterday I took us from all square to dormie 3 in three holes with putts of 5 to 6 feet. If you choose the right line with this putter it's almost impossible not to putt the ball down that line, the putter virtually swings  itself. My putting was noticeably better, everyone remarked on it. 

The confidence it gives you on holeable putts is great. You just choose a line & concentrate on the pace. I really like it, despite being very sceptical when I first saw one.
		
Click to expand...

I did tell you and Hickory 1, ye of little faith. As you say, it's the effect on one's confidence that is most noticeable. I expect to hole every putt now. I don't, obviously, but I scare the living daylights out of the hole regularly. At least I won't have to give you as many shots next time


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr Hip said:



			I did tell you and Hickory 1, ye of little faith. As you say, it's the effect on one's confidence that is most noticeable. I expect to hole every putt now. I don't, obviously, but I scare the living daylights out of the hole regularly. At least I won't have to give you as many shots next time 

Click to expand...

There's nowt like first hand experience. The test will be in the summer with fast, curly downhill putts. I don't really see a problem with this, though, as you just choose the length of stroke, take the putter back & virtually let it swing itself back to the ball. It's much harder to give it a bit extra or decelerate & the fact that the ball comes off the face quite softly makes it easy to control. I did leave one long putt 6 feet short yesterday - I holed the next one!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 13, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wouldn't fancy it on a downhill putt in summer
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve read some articles that suggest heavier putters on faster greens and lighter putters on slower ones. 

I think Iâ€™m a heavier putter person so these cure ones have me interested.... which is rare for me and putters!


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's a link to their web site.
http://cureputters.co.uk/?afmc=1g&utm_campaign=1g&utm_source=leaddyno&utm_medium=affiliate


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 21, 2017)

I am now a complete convert & evangelist. Since starting to use the putter I have only missed one putt that I would say I shouldn't have missed. The confidence the club gives you on 3 to 4 footers is marvellous. Choose the correct line & strength & you've holed it. With my old putter I  lost count of the number of short, sometimes very short, putts I missed.

Today I shot 5 over, with no birdies, but I didn't miss one putt I should have holed & knocked in two or three vital ones for pars. 

You might think that such a heavy putter would be difficult on long putts / fast greens. Our greens are still quite quick & my distance control is better than it has been for a long time. Most of today's second putts were given. 

Can't see me going back to a conventional putter.


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2017)

Tried these whilst on holiday in the golf shop, odd things


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Tried these whilst on holiday in the golf shop, odd things
		
Click to expand...

You took a holiday in a golf shop?!


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You took a holiday in a golf shop?!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t we all?


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 22, 2017)

Peter Finch is giving away not one but two Cure putters and loads of other stuff when he reaches 200,000 subscribers.
https://youtu.be/K3LNEUusarE


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 22, 2017)

Another great putting day today with nothing under 4 feet missed & some important longer ones holed. The putter inspires so much confidence - basically, if you read the putt right it usually goes in. I can't remember a putt recently when the ball didn't set off exactly where it was intended to go. And to think that if I hadn't managed to buy it so cheaply I would have never bought one.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

As a result of reading all these posts MIB I pulled the trigger on a new one on EBay yesterday. Let's just hope I get the same results as you!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 9, 2018)

chrisd said:



			As a result of reading all these posts MIB I pulled the trigger on a new one on EBay yesterday. Let's just hope I get the same results as you!
		
Click to expand...

Â£100? I've been watching a few just out of interest & it's amazing hop cheaply they go. 

Like mine so much I'm getting ready to sell my other putters. I hope you find it as effective as I do. It has revolutionized my putting, I expect to hole everything under about 20 feet. I don't, but the misses rarely miss by much. 

Please let everyone know how you get on. The people at Cure watch this thread.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Â£100? I've been watching a few just out of interest & it's amazing hop cheaply they go. 

Like mine so much I'm getting ready to sell my other putters. I hope you find it as effective as I do. It has revolutionized my putting, I expect to hole everything under about 20 feet. I don't, but the misses rarely miss by much. 

Please let everyone know how you get on. The people at Cure watch this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Expecting your handicap to tumble since you canâ€™t miss from 20 feet. Just an opinion but no putter could do that. You must have been a decent putter before.
Iâ€™ve had a look at them, bought an evnroll instead, I couldnâ€™t find anywhere to try them.

They may be magic wands but they sure is ugly !!


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Jan 9, 2018)

Which model do you have? I'm being tempted I must admit.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

therod said:



			They may be magic wands but they sure is ugly !!
		
Click to expand...

Sure it was a putter Nick and not a mirror &#129315;


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Â£100? I've been watching a few just out of interest & it's amazing hop cheaply they go. 

Like mine so much I'm getting ready to sell my other putters. I hope you find it as effective as I do. It has revolutionized my putting, I expect to hole everything under about 20 feet. I don't, but the misses rarely miss by much. 

Please let everyone know how you get on. The people at Cure watch this thread.
		
Click to expand...

The guy won it apparently and it's never been used on a course. Cost Â£130 inc postage and it's the RX3 model


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Sure it was a putter Nick and not a mirror ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

 ouch youâ€™ve hurt my feelings
Good luck with it. It looks like a metal detector, be careful your hips might set it off


----------



## Mr Hip (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the RX range putters are things of beauty - physics and engineering combined. I like the RX3 but love my RX4. The CX range is more conventional, looks wise. I haven't had my hands on one (yet) but Jerry Kelly is using one to great effect. I would recommend anyone interested to contact Cure UK through their web site. Paul is very helpful and I could be persuaded to demo the RX3 and 4 to anyone in the Northumberland/Durham region


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 9, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			I think the RX range putters are things of beauty - physics and engineering combined. I like the RX3 but love my RX4. The CX range is more conventional, looks wise. I haven't had my hands on one (yet) but Jerry Kelly is using one to great effect. I would recommend anyone interested to contact Cure UK through their web site. Paul is very helpful and I could be persuaded to demo the RX3 and 4 to anyone in the Northumberland/Durham region
		
Click to expand...

You turned me on, Mr. Hip & I'll be eternally grateful.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 9, 2018)

therod said:



			Expecting your handicap to tumble since you canâ€™t miss from 20 feet. Just an opinion but no putter could do that. You must have been a decent putter before.
Iâ€™ve had a look at them, bought an evnroll instead, I couldnâ€™t find anywhere to try them.

They may be magic wands but they sure is ugly !!
		
Click to expand...

I said "expect to". I miss most of them but never by very much. Read the putt correctly & it usually goes in. Think I've missed one 4 footer since I got it. Used to miss loads from 2 feet & less.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2018)

My RX3 arrived today, clearly never been raced or done a track day !

Unfortunately my senior manager didn't buy particularly putt friendly, upstairs carpets, and wood flooring downstairs is probably 92 on the stimp meter. Must dash to the course tomorrow to test it out!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 14, 2018)

It finally happened, I hit one off line - & how! Had a 25 foot putt on our 13th. Read it correctly, about 4"left of hole. An opponent's ball was ahead of me, to the right of my line. "No need to mark it", I said, then proceed to hit the putt 3 feet off line to the right of the opponent's ball. In the words of Chris Kamara "unbelievable!". I'd been putting well up to that point & putted well afterwards. Can't explain what happened, except that my mind may have wandered as I was putting. Or maybe it buggered off completely. 

I've currently got one putter on EBay & another going on today. No going back now.


----------



## Jon_T (Jan 14, 2018)

On the strength of this thread I too bought an RX3 off eBay during the 20% off period and paid Â£89 for it. Well it is big and ugly but it does roll the ball well and after only the second time on course, I've just had a PB round off our back tees which included 4 birdies and they mainly came due to my putts dropping. 
So I can only agree that although they are not the prettiest things to look at they get the job done perhaps better than what you have used before.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2018)

Jon_T said:



			On the strength of this thread I too bought an RX3 off eBay during the 20% off period and paid Â£89 for it. Well it is big and ugly but it does roll the ball well and after only the second time on course, I've just had a PB round off our back tees which included 4 birdies and they mainly came due to my putts dropping. 
So I can only agree that although they are not the prettiest things to look at they get the job done perhaps better than what you have used before.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on the PB. For me, the putter has to look good behind the ball and these don't for me sadly so I wouldn't want one. If it works for you that's all the matters Good bargain too


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congrats on the PB. For me, the putter has to look good behind the ball and these don't for me sadly so I wouldn't want one. If it works for you that's all the matters Good bargain too
		
Click to expand...

Look good - miss 2 makeable putts a round

Look awful - make 2 extra putts a round

Would you use one Homer?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Look good - miss 2 makeable putts a round

Look awful - make 2 extra putts a round

Would you use one Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Homer wouldnâ€™t use them, remember the saga with his g25s, that were too chunky to chip with, they didnâ€™t suit his eye. Heâ€™s all about the aesthetics!!!
He is right though, theyâ€™re fugy, should have got an evnroll!!! :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2018)

therod said:



			Homer wouldnâ€™t use them, remember the saga with his g25s, that were too chunky to chip with, they didnâ€™t suit his eye. Heâ€™s all about the aesthetics!!!
He is right though, theyâ€™re fugy, should have got an evnroll!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Nick.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Nick.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct, weâ€™re all different, but put it this way, I wouldnâ€™t marry it


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2018)

therod said:



			You are correct, weâ€™re all different, but put it this way, I wouldnâ€™t marry it 

Click to expand...

Nor would Homer!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 26, 2018)

A further update. What this putter has done for me more than anything else is to illustrate what a crap green reader I am. Every putt today went exactly where I aimed and a total of one of any length went in. Most of the missed holeable putts missed on the high side. Perhaps if the greens had been running faster some would have gone in.

However, removing one variable from the equation, i.e. missh1tting, will help considerably with practice in green reading when the weather improves & our practice putting green is reopened. 

I honestly think that, in the past, I've holed putts by lining them up wrong & then missh1tting them!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A further update. What this putter has done for me more than anything else is to illustrate what a crap green reader I am. Every putt today went exactly where I aimed and a total of one of any length went in. Most of the missed holeable putts missed on the high side. Perhaps if the greens had been running faster some would have gone in.

However, removing one variable from the equation, i.e. missh1tting, will help considerably with practice in green reading when the weather improves & our practice putting green is reopened. 

I honestly think that, in the past, I've holed putts by lining them up wrong & then missh1tting them!
		
Click to expand...

I've used mine for 3 rounds now and i feel i get to the cup more often and, no, like you MIB, not much has dropped, but I feel that when the greens improve the better roll that the putter imparts should pay dividends. I played Littlestone, an Open Qualifier course known to many here and I only 3 putted once.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've used mine for 3 rounds now and i feel i get to the cup more often and, no, like you MIB, not much has dropped, but I feel that when the greens improve the better roll that the putter imparts should pay dividends. I played Littlestone, an Open Qualifier course known to many here and I only 3 putted once.
		
Click to expand...

How many 4&5 putts tho ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

Remain unconvinced and can't get past the looks. I'm the same with the Evnroll offerings. However as putting is so personal, just because I don't rate them doesn't mean the next guy won't drain putts from everywhere. I think it's difficult to be totally subjective putting on winter greens. I would want to putt when the greens are running smoother and at a better speed


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Remain unconvinced and can't get past the looks. I'm the same with the Evnroll offerings. However as putting is so personal, just because I don't rate them doesn't mean the next guy won't drain putts from everywhere. I think it's difficult to be totally subjective putting on winter greens. I would want to putt when the greens are running smoother and at a better speed
		
Click to expand...

Have you tired either ? 


Our golf shop doesn't stock either brand unfortunately.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes. Tried both. The Evnroll feels the nicest but I can't move past the looks.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes. Tried both. The Evnroll feels the nicest but I can't move past the looks.
		
Click to expand...


Cure putter are a bit jazzy looking but the evnroll are pretty standard looking.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			How many 4&5 putts tho ? 

Click to expand...

Ah! There's always one who sees through my frailty !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

Tried both the ER1 and 2 but they simply didn't suit my eye. Tried the CX1 and RX3 (all they had) but again didn't like the style. Had a "odd" feel, hard to quantify in words but feedback off the face I didn't like


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2018)

When I go to AG I often try a whole host of putters, often picking them up without seeing the brand. It's fun to do and means you try with a clear mind. The Evnroll putter is consistently the one that feels the nicest off the face, the nicest balance. I personally don't mind the looks.

All very personal of course. I've yet to see one of the Cure putters but looking forward to seeing MiB during the season.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Remain unconvinced and can't get past the looks. I'm the same with the Evnroll offerings. However as putting is so personal, just because I don't rate them doesn't mean the next guy won't drain putts from everywhere. I think it's difficult to be totally subjective putting on winter greens. I would want to putt when the greens are running smoother and at a better speed
		
Click to expand...

So you go for looks over results?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tried both the ER1 and 2 but they simply didn't suit my eye. Tried the CX1 and RX3 (all they had) but again didn't like the style. Had a "odd" feel, hard to quantify in words but feedback off the face I didn't like
		
Click to expand...

Where did you try them? I couldnâ€™t find a stockist. I bought an evnroll because I could have a roll first. They are pretty normal looking


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Where did you try them? I couldnâ€™t find a stockist. I bought an evnroll because I could have a roll first. They are pretty normal looking
		
Click to expand...

Both rocked up at Silvermere (separately)


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Both rocked up at Silvermere (separately)
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not seen cure putters anywhere. Is it an artificial putting green at silvermere, out the front?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™ve not seen cure putters anywhere. Is it an artificial putting green at silvermere, out the front?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one. Both had a gazebo on the artificial putting green in front of the shop. Was in there a month or so ago and I have to be honest I don't recall the Cure ones being there. They had Evnroll. Do you know if Cure have had distribution issues? I assume they aren't made in the UK. Not seen them other than a Saturday at Silvermere


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Theyâ€™re American. Theyâ€™re imported by someone nr Hull, I checked them out because I fancied one, not the fugly ones. But the only place that sold them nr me was Hertfordshire somewhere.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's the one. Both had a gazebo on the artificial putting green in front of the shop. Was in there a month or so ago and I have to be honest I don't recall the Cure ones being there. They had Evnroll. Do you know if Cure have had distribution issues? I assume they aren't made in the UK. Not seen them other than a Saturday at Silvermere
		
Click to expand...

Silvermere are not an authorised stockist, we have only 1 stockist in the Midlands and Iâ€™m sure thereâ€™s only 2 in the south, why would Silvermere have any to try?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Silvermere are not an authorised stockist, we have only 1 stockist in the Midlands and Iâ€™m sure thereâ€™s only 2 in the south, why would Silvermere have any to try?
		
Click to expand...

They never. No doubt Homer is telling porkies on this.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 27, 2018)

My mate, who got me using Cure putters fancied one & rang Cure UK to find out where he could be fitted for one. The told him he'd need to travel 150 miles to his nearest stockist. They said that if he bought one online he could fit himself & if he didn't get on with it he could return it within a month for a refund. They sent him a shaft & two heads. When he later told them a friend was interested in one they sent him another shaft & weight kit. He ended up keeping the putter & loves it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can't move past the looks.
		
Click to expand...

You should offer to do a piece in a magazine or something. For a year switch to a load of clubs, driver to putter which dont suit your eye. Chose based on performance and recommendations and put aesthetics totally out the picture.

Would be an interesting experience and experiment.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 27, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			You should offer to do a piece in a magazine or something. For a year switch to a load of clubs, driver to putter which dont suit your eye. Chose based on performance and recommendations and put aesthetics totally out the picture.

Would be an interesting experience and experiment.
		
Click to expand...

Why would that be interesting? If you know that one performs better then all you're proving is that the user is feeble minded and a touch self conscious about the look of his bag..... obviously not you Martin. &#128521;


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tried both the ER1 and 2 but they simply didn't suit my eye. Tried the CX1 and RX3 (all they had) but again didn't like the style. Had a "odd" feel, hard to quantify in words but feedback off the face I didn't like
		
Click to expand...

I went down to silvermere today on your recommendation. They told me that they  donâ€™t stock cure putters, never have! Iâ€™m confused Iâ€™m sure that you mentioned you had tried them there & were put off by their looks ???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Silvermere are not an authorised stockist, we have only 1 stockist in the Midlands and Iâ€™m sure thereâ€™s only 2 in the south, why would Silvermere have any to try?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. Simply turned up and they were there. Couldn't give two hoots whether you believe me or not. Did say way back there were none in stock in the shop so haven't a clue why they were there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



			I went down to silvermere today on your recommendation. They told me that they  donâ€™t stock cure putters, never have! Iâ€™m confused Iâ€™m sure that you mentioned you had tried them there & were put off by their looks ???
		
Click to expand...

Had you read post#56 I said they weren't in store!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had you read post#56 I said they weren't in store!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you try them then??  &#129317;


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



			Where did you try them then??  &#129317;
		
Click to expand...

Why does it matter so much too you?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Why does it matter so much too you?
		
Click to expand...

Because I was wanting to try one but nowhere stocks them. Do keep up!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

That and I also have an amateur interest in pathological liars


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



			That and I also have an amateur interest in pathological liars 

Click to expand...

Here was me thinking you just got kicks out of being a bully.

Silly me.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Here was me thinking you just got kicks out of being a bully.

Silly me.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re forgiven, easy mistake to make
Be careful with the bully label, you might hurt my feelings


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



			Youâ€™re forgiven, easy mistake to make
Be careful with the bully label, you might hurt my feelings

Click to expand...

To be honest I don't care about your feelings however it's as clear as day that you get some sort of kick out of your actions. Belittling someone on the internet from the safety of your keyboard.

Pathetic.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			To be honest I don't care about your feelings however it's as clear as day that you get some sort of kick out of your actions. Belittling someone on the internet from the safety of your keyboard.

Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

explain your logic. If someone lies are we not allowed to challenge that? You would? Keyboard is irrelevant, just a method of communication?


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



			That and I also have an amateur interest in pathological liars 

Click to expand...

Subtle &#128540;


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Subtle ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

   Crawford has a point, a small one. Itâ€™s just why come on the forum & lie repeatedly over stupid stuff ??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Why does it matter so much too you?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it matters to Nick because he wants to try the Cure Putter and Homer has said that he has tried them despite being a limited bespoke item - from the posts it suggests to Nick that the putters that Homer tested were at Silvermere and Iâ€™m guessinf Nick was after clarification thatâ€™s itâ€™s true as opposed to a fabrication. I think thatâ€™s fair enough donâ€™t you Craw ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe it matters to Nick because he wants to try the Cure Putter and Homer has said that he has tried them despite being a limited bespoke item - from the posts it suggests to Nick that the putters that Homer tested were at Silvermere and Iâ€™m guessinf Nick was after clarification thatâ€™s itâ€™s true as opposed to a fabrication. I think thatâ€™s fair enough donâ€™t you Craw ?
		
Click to expand...

Can you (and the others) prove your suspicions or are you happy to apologise. They had a demo day. I clearly stated they don't seem to have putters in the store. Why they would demo and not stock is not my problem. I'll remember to post a picture next time I go to a demo day for future reference


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you (and the others) prove your suspicions or are you happy to apologise. They had a demo day. I clearly stated they don't seem to have putters in the store. Why they would demo and not stock is not my problem. I'll remember to post a picture next time I go to a demo day for future reference
		
Click to expand...

It would have been easier to say it was a demo day earlier on Homer, I haven't checked back but I'm sure you said you didn't know why they were there


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Smigger79 (Jan 27, 2018)

I tried a few of the range with Mark Bentley at MB golf studio in Hull. Was very tempted to buy a CX3 but had already spent too much on other gear at that time. Planning on going back for the full fitting soon.

Mark is a good guy with a great setup and does fittings for cure and edel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

chrisd said:



			It would have been easier to say it was a demo day earlier on Homer, I haven't checked back but I'm sure you said you didn't know why they were there
		
Click to expand...

I didn't. As said, simply had some on display under a gazebo set up on the artificial green outside of the store. Assume this classes as a demo? They were there. I hit a few. Didn't like them so didn't bother checking if they were going to be on sale.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



View attachment 24310

Click to expand...

Fulham legend and much missed at the Cottage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

Smigger79 said:



			I tried a few of the range with Mark Bentley at MB golf studio in Hull. Was very tempted to buy a CX3 but had already spent too much on other gear at that time. Planning on going back for the full fitting soon.

Mark is a good guy with a great setup and does fittings for cure and edel.
		
Click to expand...

Careful. Apparently only one dealer in the Midlands and two down south. Hull doesn't fall into that catchment. The keyboard warriors will be after you too


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Hmm, Cure have never done an authorised demo day pee se in the uk, do you want to borrow a bigger shovel &#128540;


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They had a demo day.
		
Click to expand...


Did I read this incorrectly ?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Careful. Apparently only one dealer in the Midlands and two down south. Hull doesn't fall into that catchment. The keyboard warriors will be after you too
		
Click to expand...

hull is where the importer is, at least google the company first


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2018)

Quite like the look of them. I'm up in Grimsby and Hull in the next few weeks with work so might make an appointment at MB.


----------



## Smigger79 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, I may have got it wrong but I think the story was a student/customer of Mark got one and was so smitten he decided to become the official importer.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyway, Cure putters Cure Edit all, itâ€™s the Edit holding them that the issue, once a Edit always a  ðŸ˜œ,


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Quite like the look of them. I'm up in Grimsby and Hull in the next few weeks with work so might make an appointment at MB.
		
Click to expand...

From Brussels to Grimsby and Hull. Where did it all go wrong Paul ?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2018)

richart said:



			From Brussels to Grimsby and Hull. Where did it all go wrong Paul ?

Click to expand...

I was in Buenos Aires for work just before Christmas Rich! Grimsby beats there and Brussels for fish and chips!!&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			fish and chips!!&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Diet gone to pot ??&#128513;


----------



## DCB (Jan 28, 2018)

Can we  try to keep on track and avoid the name calling and point scoring against each other. Thanks.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 28, 2018)

PieMan said:



			I'm up in Grimsby in the next few weeks with work
		
Click to expand...

My deepest commiserations, drew the short straw?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 29, 2018)

lovely example for sale on ebay at a bargain price. will certainly get you noticed.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cure-putter/162874665252?hash=item25ec162924:g:-24AAOSwUH5abeXI


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmmm, wonder how easy it would be to do a paint job on it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 29, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			lovely example for sale on ebay at a bargain price. will certainly get you noticed.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cure-putter/162874665252?hash=item25ec162924:g:-24AAOSwUH5abeXI

Click to expand...

Holy mother of god that's ugly!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			lovely example for sale on ebay at a bargain price. will certainly get you noticed.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cure-putter/162874665252?hash=item25ec162924:g:-24AAOSwUH5abeXI

Click to expand...

Must admit I've added that to my watch list.


----------

